# Holding a 6-32 bolt for removing threads?



## SERCEFLYER (Sep 20, 2009)

Quick question: I need to turn some threads off of a 1 inch 6-32 bolt. What's the best way to hold in a chuck for turning. I though about making a small threaded cylinder to hold the bolt, but I think that machining forces would unscrew the bolt out of the gripping cylinder.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
George


----------



## mklotz (Sep 20, 2009)

Make a threaded split bushing. A good size would be a bushing diameter about 3X the screw diameter (3 * 0.138 = 0.414 : 3/8" aluminum or brass should work well).

Clamp in chuck with split between two chuck jaws.


----------



## jonesie (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe you can make your threaded griping cyl. short and then but a small jam nut on the end you are turning off.


----------



## SERCEFLYER (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I'll try a simple jam nut for now--- if that doesn't work, I'm sure the split threaded bush will!

George


----------



## tel (Sep 20, 2009)

Marv's suggestion is the way to go, tho' in the past I have got away with just putting a cut through one flat of a nut, and holding it by that - essentially the same thing. Another way is to drill and tap a small bit of plate, screw the bolt thru with the required amount of cut off protruding, put the whole issue in the vise, gripping by the bolt head, with the 'waste' pointing up, now just run thru with a junior hacksaw, flush with the plate, and give it a couple of strokes with a file to clean it up. 

Not every job _has_ to be done in a machine.


----------



## mklotz (Sep 20, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Not every job _has_ to be done in a machine.



Heresy!


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you parting the bolt off or just turning the threads smooth and keeping it at 1 inch???
I have a small lathe I just chuck a bolt at the edge of the jaws, square it up with a tool blank, then take light cuts (.002 - .005) at slow speed.
I have smoothed and also parted 2-56 screws with no prob, I wouldnt go bigger than maybe a 10-32/24 this way. 
Other wise (sorry marv) hacksaw then face.
-B-


----------



## tmuir (Sep 20, 2009)

The other option is to make a tool like this.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5897.0


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm with TEL on this one, a bit "old fashioned" of a method but very effective.

BC1
Jim


----------

